# This normal? HELP!!



## integritybbq (Dec 25, 2013)

Need some help guys. I took belly and pork loins out of Pops brine after 16 days. They look grey/brown. Doesnt have a smell at all. I cut the peices in half to see what they looked like inside, The red is where I cut, this normal?













bacon1.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















bacon2.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















bacon4.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013






I cut the bacon to show what the inside looks like, but as you can see the right side still looks pale/brown/grey.













bacon3.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















bacon1.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















loin1.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















loin2.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013






I injected the loins, It looks cured on the inside???, whats going on the the outside???


----------



## integritybbq (Dec 25, 2013)

Did a fry test from one of the pink/red ends, cut in 1/2 inch slice. I "tried" to cut that in half like a 1/4 inch slice to check color. Looks pink in the middle, the outside is more white(this is the area that was brown/grey) I have not tasted it as I am not sure if this is good or not. Any advice?













test.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















test2.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


















test3.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013


----------



## mossymo (Dec 25, 2013)

What did you use for cure and what was your method for curing?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120491/cured-belly-bacon-color-question

I think you are ok. You followed Pops brine, you kept it cold, sometimes colors happen, they really should dissipate after smoking. I never felt the need to cut 'em open and look. Place 'em in the fridge to dry, then smoke 'em. I think you are ok, did you cut a small slice and do a fry test? 

Sometimes slime even develops.... Eeeeewwwww. But usually Ok as long as nothing is growing, nothing is stinking.

Like I said I think you are Ok,

PS, Sorry MossyMo didn't see you there.


----------



## integritybbq (Dec 25, 2013)

_I used:_

Pops cure:

1 gal. cold water
1 cup salt
1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 tbsp. DQ Cure (or any #1 cure, but not Tenderquick with salt added)

_CB_

(2) 5lb loins 16 days in brine, I also injected. Picked up 4oz injector with 360 spray nozzle 

_Belly_

(3) 3lb bellies 16days in brine, did not inject.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 25, 2013)

You're Ok.....


----------



## mossymo (Dec 25, 2013)

Reason I asked is I am much more familiar with dry curing bellies. So I will stay away from offering my thoughts with wet curing... Will be following the thread to see how things go and learn more for myself!


----------



## integritybbq (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I put everything in front of a fan and air dried them for 4 hours, they were dry but not sticky. Cold smoked everything for 11 hours with pit master blend. They looked more yellow that anything coming out of smoker, hard to tell really in pic. You can see the yellow more in the fat.













smoke.jpg



__ integritybbq
__ Dec 25, 2013






Still haven't tasted anything yet as I would like some more answers if the meat looks the way it should. Well let everything mellow in fridge until then. Thanks Foam for that link, does make me feel better :)


----------



## zalbar (Dec 31, 2013)

Everything looks A-OK to me and I've made me a lot of bacon. There will be a radical change in color once smoked to temp (140/150?).

~Z


----------

